# Cornmarket Insurance



## Amateur (4 Sep 2008)

Hi all 

I am currently in the merket for House Insurance. I have got quotes from several providers, such as Quinn Direct, Hibernian and some of the online companies such as insureme.ie, 123.ie etc.

However I am thinking with going with Cornmarket Insurances. My girlfriend is a nurse and therefore is able to get insurance from this provider. They are the 2nd cheapest, behind Quinn Direct. My question is, has anyone got experience with Cornmarket? Looking from the point of view of the policy they provide etc, is it sufficent.

Thanks.


----------



## LDFerguson (4 Sep 2008)

Cornmarket are brokers so you need to find out who's the insurance company providing the cover to get an opinion about service, claims etc.


----------



## Ed054 (4 Sep 2008)

Who ever is the second cheapest take it.Avoid Quinn very poor policy wording and their claim service and attitude is by far the worst of any company in the Irish market.


----------



## Amateur (5 Sep 2008)

LDFerguson said:


> Cornmarket are brokers so you need to find out who's the insurance company providing the cover to get an opinion about service, claims etc.



It is a Cavendish Advantage Policy, underwritten by Lloyds. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Ed054 (5 Sep 2008)

Good policy.
Cover is in line with what you would expect from the better insurers.
The do not make any deduction for wear and tear on carpets regardless of the age which a number of insurers do nor is there any inner limit regarding liability and  flat roofs ( a number of insurers will not cover damage to or caused by a flat roof once it is over a certain age.
You are also covered for liability in respect of ownership of a pet and there is no inner limit on the policy in respect of contents (excluding high risk items)
Quinn for example will not cover liability in respect of domestic pets and the maximum that they will pay out in respect of any item of contents is €2000.
Nothing wrong with claim service only


----------



## MichaelBurke (8 Sep 2008)

Ed054 said:


> Good policy.
> Cover is in line with what you would expect from the better insurers.
> The do not make any deduction for wear and tear on carpets regardless of the age which a number of insurers do nor is there any inner limit regarding liability and flat roofs ( a number of insurers will not cover damage to or caused by a flat roof once it is over a certain age.
> You are also covered for liability in respect of ownership of a pet and there is no inner limit on the policy in respect of contents (excluding high risk items)
> ...


 
Does the policy also cover liability for dogs under the dangerous dogs act even if no mussle used?


----------



## Ed054 (8 Sep 2008)

No.
That is excluded under this and all other household policies


----------



## Amateur (10 Sep 2008)

Thanks for this information.

I would like to include some jewelery (value ~€3K) and 2 laptops (value €2.5K) in the insurance - how do I go about doing such?


----------



## LDFerguson (10 Sep 2008)

Amateur said:


> Thanks for this information.
> 
> I would like to include some jewelery (value ~€3K) and 2 laptops (value €2.5K) in the insurance - how do I go about doing such?


 
Contact Cornmarket and ask them to add these items to your policy.  Specify whether you want them to be added on an "All Risks" basis (i.e. covered in and outside the home), or just as an addition to the contents cover (only covered while in the home.)  The former is dearer.


----------

